# Boîtiers 3,5" USB/FW [DD & graveurs] !...



## cham (21 Octobre 2003)

Salut,

J'ai l'occasion d'acheter un boîtier Firewire 75  ou FW + USB2 99  (alim séparée, design sympa). Problème : comment vérifier que la puce utilisée pour le pontage IDE&lt;-&gt;Firewire est la fameuse Oxford 911, meilleure que ses concurrentes plus anciennes ? C'est écrit dessus ? Il y a une référence qq part ? Help...

Autre question, pour le Firewire + USB 2, on a deux puces séparées ou une seule qui gère les 2 normes ? Auquel cas, comment s'asssurer qu'elle est aussi performante qu'une Oxford 911 en FW ? (l'USB 2 serait occasionnel via PC dans mon cas)

Merci de vos réponses  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











(PS : l'urgence est réelle, ce n'est pas de l'impatience, merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Silverscreen (21 Octobre 2003)

Il me semble que quasiment tous les boitiers FW sont en Oxford 911 maintenant sauf vraiment l'entrée de gamme chez certains. Mais la différence de prix est souvent expliquée par le vendeur pour éviter qu'un modèle canabilaise les ventes de l'autre (chez MAcway, ils détaillent bien les différences : FW 800 ou juste FW400, USB 2 ou non etc... J'ai pas de pub sous les yeux mais ils doivent préciser qd c'est du Oxford 911 ou non)

Pour les combos FW/USB, il me semble que c'est une seule puce version combo du Oxford 911 qui fait pont avec les deux interfaces (genre Oxford 922 ou un truc du genre).


----------



## cham (21 Octobre 2003)

922 c'est la dernière née, pour le Firewire 800 il me semble.

Chez MacWay par exemple, ils ils ont un boitier "Silver" gros et moche mais pas cher, mais sans cette puce 911, donc a priori moins efficace qu'un autre boitier (genre les Ices).

Enfin merci, pour la réponse, j'essaierai de me le faire démonter. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Les autres avis sont toujours les bienvenus...


----------



## melaure (21 Octobre 2003)

essaye de retrouver le site du fabricant du boiter ...

Pour les ICE c'était facile


----------



## ficelle (21 Octobre 2003)

cham a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> J'ai l'occasion d'acheter un boîtier Firewire 75  ou FW + USB2 99  (alim séparée, design sympa). Problème : comment vérifier que la puce utilisée pour le pontage IDE&lt;-&gt;Firewire est la fameuse Oxford 911, meilleure que ses concurrentes plus anciennes ? C'est écrit dessus ? Il y a une référence qq part ? Help...



oui,
dans informations systeme apple,
tu decoches le petit onglet à la racine du disque,
et tu dois pouvoir lire le nom du bridge en toutes lettres


----------



## golf (21 Octobre 2003)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> oui, dans informations systeme apple, tu decoches le petit onglet à la racine du disque, et tu dois pouvoir lire le nom du bridge en toutes lettres


Hélas non, tu tombes sur une référence technique du "pont" et l'id normalisée du fournisseur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Point de dénomination commerciale


----------



## iJuju (22 Octobre 2003)

salut, 
est ce que c'est  ce boitier que tu as acheté ?


----------



## cham (23 Octobre 2003)

iJuju a dit:
			
		

> salut,
> est ce que c'est  ce boitier que tu as acheté ?



A priori non. D'ailleurs, je n'ai rien acheté encore. juste qu'il y a ce boitier sympa FW+USB2 (89 maintenant) avec alim séparée. J'ai eu le gars au téléphone, il ne savait pas me dire quel chipset il y avait et encore moins quelles différences avec d'autres. 

Ceci dit, il est fabriqué par Connectland. Après qq recherches sur Google, je n'ai trouvé q'un boitier de cette marque chez grosbill (générique) dont le design n'est pas celui que j'avais vu. Là non plus, pas de mention de la puce.

Donc voilà. Pensez-vous que ces boitiers sont maintenant tous avec des puces Oxford ou il y en a encore qui radine sur la qualité (vieilles puces bien lentes) pour avoir des prix intéressants ?


----------



## golf (23 Octobre 2003)

cham a dit:
			
		

> Donc voilà. Pensez-vous que ces boitiers sont maintenant tous avec des puces Oxford ou il y en a encore qui radine sur la qualité (vieilles puces bien lentes) pour avoir des prix intéressants ?


Le prix des boîters est en grande partie lié à la présense de ces fameuses puces Oxford qui sont pas données


----------



## iJuju (23 Octobre 2003)

j'ai eu confirmation ce soir par un magasin de la rue montgallet: les boitiers constar ou connectland, à 60euros ne sont pas en oxford...
d'après le vendeur, c'est monis bien, et les disques grilles souvent dans les 6 mois 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



j'ai donc acheté un ice 80

@+


----------



## cham (23 Octobre 2003)

iJuju a dit:
			
		

> j'ai eu confirmation ce soir par un magasin de la rue montgallet: les boitiers constar ou connectland, à 60euros ne sont pas en oxford...
> d'après le vendeur, c'est monis bien, et les disques grilles souvent dans les 6 mois
> 
> 
> ...



Celui dont je parlais n'était pas à 60 mais presque (un peu plus cher).
Les disques grillent !?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Même en modérant ces propos (car un vendeur peu chercher à vendre le plus cher), on est sur qu'il n'y a pas de puce Oxford. Bon, je crois que je vais me diriger vers un Ice ou LaCie alors...

Merci pour l'info en tout cas


----------



## iJuju (24 Octobre 2003)

dans mon cas il n'a pas du tout essayé de faire une vente forcée, même si je doute du 'grillage' d'un disque dur à cause du pont ide/firewire..


----------



## stef33 (11 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour à tous,

Après quelques déboires de remise à niveau de mon Imac DV400 (j'en entends qui ricanent, ouais le coups du firmware à updater avant ressemble à une sorte de bizutage du possesseur de G3 ;-) je m'oriente vers le changement de DD pour terminer. 
Je me retrouverai donc avec la config suivante:
imac *DV400* *512*ram (maxi selon apple quoique deux emplacements existent donc théoriquement 1024 maxi...!? çà varie avec les modèles de imac, si qlqn a une explication je suis preneur.) *80Go *(MAXTOR diamondplus9 7200 8mo) OSX *Panther*, ce qui devrait me permettre de travailler encore qlq temps sur cette machine (principalement du graphisme).
La question qui me brule les lèvres est la suivante :

- sachant qu'un disque dur de 10 Go (QUANTUM il me semble) va me rester sur les bras après la petite chirurgie, est-il possible de le garder en externe avec un adaptateur USB ou FW et cela coute-t-il cher?

merci pour vos lumières qui m'ont déjà sorti de l'ornière... (non ce n'est malheureusement pas un alexandrin.)

Stefan


----------



## MrStone (11 Octobre 2004)

Hello,
tu dois pouvoir trouver un boîtier vide (à remplir avec ton vieux disque) pour une petite centaine d'euros, en fonction de la connectique choisie...
Sans faire de pub, chez Macway ils ont des boîtiers qui marchent bien à un tarfi décent, mais la plupart des revendeurs distribuent leur propre 'marque'. 

Après, c'est sûr que la différence de prix avec un boîtier déjà rempli par un gros disque récent n'est pas énorme (le 160 Go en FW400 coute un peu plus de 150 EUR chez Macway), donc ça va surtout dépendre de ton budget, à moins que tu arrives à t'en procurer un boîtier d'occasion....


----------



## golf (11 Octobre 2004)

Tu le mets dans un boîtier FireWire comme celui-ci ou encore celui-là 

L'avantage des Macway, c'est que l'on connaît la qualité des ponts [bridge = interface] FW et USB qu'ils utilisent : des Oxford 911 & 922


----------



## stef33 (11 Octobre 2004)

merci je vais fouiller tout çà, mais vu le prix annoncé je ne sais effectivement pas si çà vaut le coup...

bonne journée

Stefan


----------



## Asso.Pompignac (23 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour a tous

je recherche un boitier externe pour un DD recupere de mon ImacG3

Que me proposez vous comme boitier pas trop cher

Cordialement et merci d'avance


----------



## albin (24 Octobre 2004)

moi j'ai acheter un boitier sur toutpourlamicro et un autre sur cdiscount et il marche très bien.
je l'ai ai pris en firewire car je n'avais pas d'usb 2 sur mon ibook
a+


----------



## ice (24 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour,
Je voudrais savoir, si les dd interne pour pc sont compatible avec les macs.


----------



## macinside (24 Octobre 2004)

c'est les mêmes


----------



## Joachim du Balay (24 Octobre 2004)

oui, aucun pb... 

_ach...ces onglets...grilled _


----------



## ice (24 Octobre 2004)

ok merci beaucoup  et j'ai une autre question. pour changer le dd interne d'un imac G3, on le change de la même façon que sur un un imac DV?


----------



## Rapinel (24 Octobre 2004)

le imac DV est aussi un G3, si c'est un imac plus ancien, avec lecteur CD a tiroir c'est tres different du imac DV, il y a un peu plus de sport... : :mouais:


----------



## ice (25 Octobre 2004)

Rapinel a dit:
			
		

> le imac DV est aussi un G3, si c'est un imac plus ancien, avec lecteur CD a tiroir c'est tres different du imac DV, il y a un peu plus de sport... : :mouais:



Mon mac ressemble à peu prêt à ça


----------



## sweet (13 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour à tous !!

Je viens de faire une recherche sur le forum concernant d'éventuels boitiers pour HD SATA.

Malheureusement aucuns résultats !!   

Alors je lance ce poste dans l'espoir de glâner quelques infos voir même une solution à mon problème concernant les boitiers pour HD SATA.

Je vous explique en détails :

J'ais actuellement dans mon G5 deux HD SATA 1x160 GO d'origine et 1x250 GO en plus.

Je voudrais mettre à la place du 160 Go d'origine un RAPTOR 74 Go 10'000 trs/min pour une meilleure réactivité de l'OS et des Applis.

L'idée est de trouver ensuite un boitier externe USB2.0/FW400/FW800 dans lequel je puisse installer mon SATA 160 Go afin de conserver le maximun d'espace disque.

Pourquoi un boitier externe me direz-vous, simplement pour que je puisse le transporter et l'utiliser notament lors de mes dépanages, mais aussi pour échanger des gros fichiers entre mon domicile et mon travail.

LE PROBLEME c'est que je ne trouve nullepart un tel boitier, alors si quelqun as des infos je suis preneur !!!!   

Merci d'avance à tous !!   

Salutations, Chris


----------



## golf (13 Novembre 2004)

Il n'y en a pas encore mais des constructeurs prévoient d'en sortir


----------



## sweet (13 Novembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y en a pas encore mais des constructeurs prévoient d'en sortir



Merci pour l'info !!

C'est ce que me disait mon revendeur habituel il y a quelques jours.

Mais par hasard, aurrais-tu des infos un peu plus précises, du genre quels constructeurs, éventuellement un délais aproximatif pour la sortie de ces boitiers !!  

Oui je sais, j'abuse là !!   

Mais je sais à quel point on peut compter sur la grande famille MacGé !!   

Merci encore, salutations, Chris.


----------



## mac-aïoli (30 Novembre 2004)

J'ai besoin d'installer un disque IDE (celui d'un ancien iMac) dans un boitier externe. 
Faut-il un boitier ventilé? 
Merci


----------



## Dedalus (1 Décembre 2004)

Je cherchais une soluce bon marché pour recycler l'ancien DD (40 Go 5400 t) d'un vieil emac première génération qui est naze, pour un usage occasionnel (pas plus de 1h30-2 h par jour). Finalement j'ai choisi le boîtier silverdrive de macway à 39,75 Euros TTC et j'en suis très content. Connectique USB2 et Firewire (Oxford 911) et petit ventilo interne. C'est bien suffisant pour ce que j'en fais, ça peut resservir et surtout ce boîtier s'est révélé assez spacieux pour loger le DD et la carte collée dessus par de la pate thermique et que je ne suis pas parvenu à désolidariser (le hardware c'est pas mon truc. En tout cas ça marche impec. 
J'ai par ailleurs un Ice 120 Go, un sans marque de singapour 120 Go et un Sarotech (coréen) de 100 Go qui a un ventilo bruyant mais est supersolide et surtout ne nécessite pas de transfo.


----------



## mac-aïoli (1 Décembre 2004)

Merci Dedalus.  
C'est aussi un DD 40 Go 5400 Tr (En fait pas celui d'origine).
J'ai un peu peur du bruit avec un boitier ventilé et peur de griller mon DD avec un boitier sans


----------



## Vdom (1 Décembre 2004)

j'ai récupéré mon dd 40 Go pour le mettre dans un boitier à connectique USB 2 sur mon Imac G5. L' icone dd apparait bien sur le bureau, mais aprés 2, 3 manipes (comme copie de fichier du dd externe vers G5) la roue s'affiche et je n'ai plus la main sur le finder. Je doit éteindre l'ordi.
Que faire, merci pour la réponse


----------



## golf (1 Décembre 2004)

D'où vient ce DD ?
Quel est ton boîtier ?
Quand tu as intégré ton DD dans le boîtier as tu fait attention aux cavaliers [maître/esclave] ?


----------



## Vdom (1 Décembre 2004)

bj,
le dd vient de mon ancien imac G3
il est resté en maitre
il s'agit d'un boitier Q-TEC


----------



## golf (1 Décembre 2004)

Vdom a dit:
			
		

> il s'agit d'un boitier Q-TEC


Lequel ?
Il peut, en effet y avoir un pb de compatibilité du pont [bridge] avec Os X !...

D'autre part, tu n'as pas eu de pb avant avec ce DD ?
Tu l'as reformaté ?


----------



## Vdom (1 Décembre 2004)

il s'agit du Q-Tec 750H USB 2.0 HDD Case 3.5" (13213)


----------



## Vdom (1 Décembre 2004)

je n'ai jamais eu de prob avec ce DD

je ne l'ai pas reformaté car
justement je veux l'utiliser pour récupérer les données


----------



## golf (1 Décembre 2004)

Reste donc un pb avec l'interface du boîtier !


----------



## Dedalus (1 Décembre 2004)

Dire que c'est 100 % silencieux ce serait mentir, mais c'est celui-là le moins bruyant des quatre (mais les autres sont tous des 7200 tours, c'est ça, je pense, qui fait la différence). Je ne peux pas pérdire ce que donnera le Silver Drive avec un 7200 dedans, mais pour le prix c'est une bonne affaire. Je me dis même que ça vaudrait le coup de racheter un DD 5400, bien meilleur marché ou soldé, pour des stockages ultérieurs


----------



## PommeQ (1 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour g un graveur de DVD dans mon PC que je souhaite mettre dans un boitier avec sortie USB ou firewire pour completer l'equip environnant mon PB ... et me debarasser de mon PC sans acheter un graveur externe ... encore 100 150 boules a sortir

Existe t il des boitiers externes (comme pour les HD) pour y glisser mon graveur ?
Les boitiers pour HD sont ils compatibles pour y mettre un graveur ?

Merci d'avance

ben


----------



## Vdom (1 Décembre 2004)

Merci pour tes indications.
J'ai pu me faire rembourser le boitier ce soir.


----------



## Dedalus (2 Décembre 2004)

Si on a le choix entre Firewire et USB pour un boîtier externe, toujours choisir le FireWire qui permet de créer des volumes et des clones bootables, contrairement à l'usb.


----------



## kaboum (3 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est les mêmes



ouais mais ya pas une différence si opn veut les mettre DANS un powermac G5???
par exemple, j'ai un IDE de PC que j'aimerai rajouter, je peux?


----------



## golf (3 Décembre 2004)

Les DD des PM G5 sont en S-ATA [Serial ATA] 
Pour mettre de l'IDE/ATA, il faut une carte et, en plus, cela manque de place pour les câbles et nappes !...


----------



## mac-aïoli (7 Décembre 2004)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Si on a le choix entre Firewire et USB pour un boîtier externe, toujours choisir le FireWire qui permet de créer des volumes et des clones bootables, contrairement à l'usb.


 J'ai commandé un boitier externe pour recycler mon ancien DD avec une connectique firewire. Je me demandais quel devait etre la position du cavalier pour pouvoir eventuellement booter avec (en cas de pepin). Je suppose que s'il est en esclave ça ne marchera pas. Mais doit 'il pour autant etre en maitre vu qu'il ne sont pas sur la même nappe? Ne dois-je pas tout simplement me passer de cavalier?

 C'étaient "les question qui m'interogent".


----------



## MrStone (7 Décembre 2004)

Si il est tout seul sur sa nappe (et ça risque fort d'être le cas  ) il vaut mieux que tu le passes en Master.
Il peut parfois y avoir des soucis si tu le laisses en Cable Select, donc... 

Cela dit, je n'ai aucune idée à savoir si la position des jumpers a une quelconque influence sur la capacité d'un volume à être bootable...


----------



## mac-aïoli (7 Décembre 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Si il est tout seul sur sa nappe (et ça risque fort d'être le cas  ) il vaut mieux que tu le passes en Master.
> Il peut parfois y avoir des soucis si tu le laisses en Cable Select, donc...
> 
> Cela dit, je n'ai aucune idée à savoir si la position des jumpers a une quelconque influence sur la capacité d'un volume à être bootable...


 Je pense que la position du jumper a une importance pour pouvoir booter. Je vais faire un essaie en maître.
 Merci.


----------



## golf (7 Décembre 2004)

Il doit être en maître


----------



## mac-aïoli (7 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Il doit être en maître


 Merci


----------



## Vdom (30 Décembre 2004)

voilà, j'ai fait l'aquisition du Boitier Hdd 3,5'' Ice Cube Firewire 400 sur le site macway.
Y a pas de lézard j'en suis content.
Pour info, je transfère 1,6 Go en 5 mn.
bye


----------



## wouspiké (31 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour,

J'ai acheté un disque dur externe de référence HD-337-U2 chez Rue du Commerce, c'est un disque USB 2.0.

J'aimerais acheter un boîtier dont la sortie soit FireWire, parce que les problèmes que j'ai avec ce disque sont visiblement dus à une mauvaise connection USB (problèmes de transfert de données, plantages récurrents, etc.)

Savez-vous si un tel changement est possible?

Y a-t-il des contre-indications, des trucs à ne surtout pas faire ou à vérifier absolument?

Tous vos conseils seront très utiles, 

Merci!

Configuration
eMac 700 MHz
768 SRAM
Mac OS 10.2.8
Disque dur externe 160 Go


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Décembre 2004)

Il suffit d'acheter un boitier "USB/USB2/Firewire" (je ne pense pas que les "Firewire" seul existent), ce qui coute entre 60 et 80 euro, et tu peux monter à l'intérieur tout périphérique IDE que tu souhaite (y compris le disque dans ton boitier USB2 qui en est un).

Le Firewire est préférable à l'USB2, car il gère nettement mieux le partage de la bande passante. Attention toutefois, contrairement à l'USB 1/2, il n'y a pas compatibilité entre Firewire 1 et 2.


----------



## wouspiké (1 Janvier 2005)

Merci! c'est exactement ce que j'ai fait, j'ai acheté un boitier à double entrée pour 60 euros, j'ai transféré mon DD et tout fonctionne.

Donc tout va bien


----------



## Mac_Demons (8 Janvier 2005)

Je ne suis pas sure si je suis à la bonne place mais bon je m'essaille. 
 Bonjour! Je me suis acheté un boitier firewire/usb2 et je me demande quelle marque de disque dure acheter entre Maxtor, Seagate et Western Digital. 
 Merci!


----------



## golf (8 Janvier 2005)

Aujourd'hui les DD s'équivalent tous 
Personnellement, j'ai un penchant pour les Hitachi-Ibm et plus particulièrement la gamme Raptor...


----------



## sweet (1 Mars 2005)

sweet a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous !!
> 
> Je viens de faire une recherche sur le forum concernant d'éventuels boitiers pour HD SATA.
> 
> ...



Salut à tous !!

Et bien oui je répond à ma propre question du début de ce post...

Oui si éventuellement certains d'entre vous recherche la même chose que moi, soit un boitier pour HDD 3.5" SATA avec une interface externe USB 2.0 et/ou FireWire.

Et bien je l'ai trouvé chez RaidSonic.

J'attends encore une réponse de RaidSonic concernant la compatibilité MAC OS X 10.3 et je vous tiens au courant.

Salutations à tous, Chris.


----------



## esila (2 Mars 2005)

Ben oui c'est ma question !
J'aimerai faire une sauvegarde de securite d'une centaine de GB de donnees.

J'ai l'idee pour cela,  de transferer ces donnees sur un DD IDE en externe , puis retirer juste le DD (pas le boitier) et le stocker ds un endroit propre, sec et a temperature ambiante : je trouve que c'est la solution la plus rapide et la moins couteuse.

A priori je ne vois aucun probleme et je ne vois pas comment le DD pourrait se deteriorer,meme sur 4-5 ans mais bon je prefere demander l'avis de plus experts que moi .

Merci d'enteriner mon plan ou non.


----------



## golf (2 Mars 2005)

esila a dit:
			
		

> ...transferer ces donnees sur un DD IDE en externe...


La notion d'IDE en externe n'existe pas dans la mesure ou ils sont automatiquement dans un boîtier Usb ou FireWire qui sont les 2 bus externes des Macs.



			
				esila a dit:
			
		

> ...puis retirer juste le DD (pas le boitier) et le stocker ds un endroit propre, sec et a temperature ambiante : je trouve que c'est la solution la plus rapide et la moins couteuse....


Ouvrir un boîtier pour en ressortir son DD est une très mauvaise chose car il fragilise la connectique du DD. De plus c'est laborieux.
Pour cela in y a des DD externes spécifiques [comme les Firerack de Macway] qui sont même "démontables" à chaud.



			
				esila a dit:
			
		

> A priori je ne vois aucun probleme et je ne vois pas comment le DD pourrait se deteriorer,meme sur 4-5 ans mais bon je prefere demander l'avis de plus experts que moi .


Il y a confusion entre sauvegarde et archivage.
Les DD ne sont pas conçus pour de l'archivage ! Ils sont fragiles et n'aiment pas trop être stockés ; il ne faut pas oublier que c'est de la micromécanique et que même avec les nouvelles technologies de lubrification cela reste de la mécanique de précision.
Dans ce cas les CD/DVD sont plus adaptés mais là encore, pas n'importe lesquels, les supports sont spécifiques à cette destination et donc plus chers.

Les DD sont là pour du stockage et/ou de la sauvegarde, l'un et l'autre étant dynamiques.


Périphériques de sauvegarde, que choisir ?


----------



## sweet (2 Mars 2005)

sweet a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous !!
> 
> Et bien oui je répond à ma propre question du début de ce post...
> 
> ...



Salut à tous !!

Et bien voilà j'ai reçu la réponse de RaidSonic et elle est positive !!

Le boîtiers pour HDD 3.5" de la série U6 sont tous compatible Mac OS X 10.3

Je vais donc commander le modèle U6-1S-WAC et le tester, je vous donnerais des nouvelles dans quelques temps.

Salut à tous, Chris.


----------



## esila (3 Mars 2005)

merci Golf pour tes infos et ton lien sur le fil de discussion.
Je vais etudier cela de plus pres mais il est vrai que je ne me vois pas transferer 100 GB sur des DVD-R  !

Peut-etre jongler entre trois DD est la Solution


----------



## esila (5 Mars 2005)

En fait, Golf, tu dis que les DD sont fragiles et n'aiment pas etre stockes.
Cela me laisse perplexe.
Quelle est la difference entre un DD stocke dans son boitier ou hors du boitier ?
Si je fais ma sauvegarde/archivage , laisse refroidir le DD pendant 24h, le sort du boitier, le protege par du papier -bulle , le dispose dans un carton puis dans un endroit sur et sain, il est vrai que j'ai du mal a concevoir les risques. Comment pourrait-il s'abimer sur une periode de 4-5 ans si je ne le resort pas de sa boite ?

J'insiste parce que un DD Hitachi 120 go PATA aujourd'hui, c'est $50 sur Ebay et ce serait une solution peu onereuse et, comparee a des DVD,bien plus pratique , non ?


----------



## TranXarnoss (5 Mars 2005)

Bonjour,

Alors voilà, je suis en train de préparer mon switch.
Je potasse MacG et Mac Bidouille à la recherche d'infos, et il y en a une que je n'ai pas trouvée:
Je compte passer sur Mac Mini. Le disque est considéré comme lent.
Comme je compte faire du montage video, ne serait-il pas judicieux d'utiliser un boitier Firewire avec un DD 7200trs comme disque de démarrage, où j'aurais OsX et toutes les applications, et de stocker les données sur le disque interne ?

La connection Firewire est-elle suffisamment fiable pour envisager un tel montage ? Est-ce que la vitesse d'exécution des applications y gagnerait de manière substantielle ?

Selon votre réponse, je vais opter pour une solution ou une autre.
Merci.


----------



## macboy (14 Mars 2005)

voilà je me posais la question de savoir où je pouvais acheter sur paris ou web 
des boîtiers externe en firewire en 3.5p ??

y a pas mal d'offre mais c'est du USB2 ou bien il y a un disque à l'intérieur.
hors bien souvent il est préférable d'acheter le boîtier et ensuite le disque

merci d'avance...


----------



## r e m y (14 Mars 2005)

Chez MacWay, par exemple, tu devrais trouver ton bonheur.... interface FireWire, ou usb, ou les 2.


----------



## ficelle (14 Mars 2005)

chez lcdi, rue des pyrénées, il y en a à moins de 40¤


----------



## macboy (14 Mars 2005)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Chez MacWay, par exemple, tu devrais trouver ton bonheur.... interface FireWire, ou usb, ou les 2.



j'avais regardais macway mais là faut compter 70¤min
à mon avis chez eux, il est plus intéressant de prendre le boitier+disque tout compris


----------



## le_magi61 (14 Mars 2005)

si tu es sur paris, va faire un tour sur ce site : www.rue-montgallet.com
Il regroupe les tarif de la rue montgallet (la petite rue à coté de surcouf, dans le 12eme). Le site est pas trop mal fait, je pense que tu trouvera ton bonheur...
PS : je cherche aussi un boitier pour mon DD, en firewire et USB2, non ventilé pour cause de bruit.

Edit : voila le lien direct : ici


----------



## Wolfmac (14 Mars 2005)

sans faire de pub, ldlc s'est vraiment bien quand on est en province les frais de port sont raisonable et y a du choix,


----------



## macboy (14 Mars 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> si tu es sur paris, va faire un tour sur ce site : www.rue-montgallet.com
> Il regroupe les tarif de la rue montgallet (la petite rue à coté de surcouf, dans le 12eme). Le site est pas trop mal fait, je pense que tu trouvera ton bonheur...
> PS : je cherche aussi un boitier pour mon DD, en firewire et USB2, non ventilé pour cause de bruit.
> 
> Edit : voila le lien direct : ici



je connais montgallet, mais le seul pb c'est que je leur fait à moitié confiance
je préfère aller qqles rues + loin et des personnes un peu + plus commerciale.
car bon c'est vrai que les boitiers ne sont pas chers, mais + d'un on des pb pr le firewire, il ne ft donc pas se tromper.(suite à qqles lectures sur le net, certains avaient des pbs au niveau du firewire et pas pr l'usb) par exemple ici 

et honnêtement je préfère payer qqles euros et avoir des gents compétents...   et qui vendent pas le 1er prix à pas cher sans au moins être sûr qu'ils soint performants


----------



## beyond (24 Mars 2005)

salut la macge, j'aurais besoin de lumieres (pour changer) sur un petit probleme de boitier de disque dur...
situation:
quand je tournais sur G4, j'avais rajoute un disque dur.
maintenant que je suis sur G5, j'aimerais recuperer mon disque dur, le glisser dans un boitier, et l'utiliser avec le G5.
donc questions?
-je crois que ce disque est au format ultra ATA 66 (mac G4/400), puis-je prendre n'importe quel boitier?(compatibilite?)
-est ce que le G5 va le reconnaitre sans probleme?
-sera t'il bootable sous os9 (ce qui est le cas avec le G4)?
(je doute fort sur cette derniere, mais on peut rever...)
merci.
et pardon si ce probleme est deja traite, mais en bon eleve, j'ai cherche avant de poster, vous imaginez le resultat.


----------



## golf (24 Mars 2005)

beyond a dit:
			
		

> -je crois que ce disque est au format ultra ATA 66 (mac G4/400), puis-je prendre n'importe quel boitier?(compatibilite?)


A peu près tous mais :



			
				beyond a dit:
			
		

> -est ce que le G5 va le reconnaitre sans probleme?


Pour éviter tout souci, mieux vaut un boîtier équipé d'un pont Oxford, gage de reconnaissance par os X...



			
				beyond a dit:
			
		

> -sera t'il bootable sous os9 (ce qui est le cas avec le G4)? (je doute fort sur cette derniere, mais on peut rever...)


Les G5 ne savent plus booter sous os 9.


----------



## beyond (25 Mars 2005)

deux tites questions:
a quoi je peux reconnaitre un pont oxford?
le G5 reconnaitra t'il la partition os9 du disque comme une partition classic?
ou dois je definitivement oublier cette partition?
hum, je precise que le disque (partition os x) etait parfaitement fonctionnelle sur le G4, peut etre qu'elle a deja ce fameux pont oxford...
merci.

ps: ne sachant pas si le mp est passe, merci golf.


----------



## golf (25 Mars 2005)

Tu le mets dans un boîtier FireWire comme celui-ci ou encore celui-là 

L'avantage des Macway, c'est que l'on connaît la qualité des ponts [bridge = interface] FW et USB qu'ils utilisent : des Oxford 911 & 922 

Comme ton DD a été formaté avec un Mac [en HFS ou HFS+], il sera immédiatement reconnu.


----------



## phipounet (8 Avril 2005)

Salut les gens !

Je viens d'acheter un disque dur externe de  80 Go chez Macway, qui recommande chaudement cet assemblage... D'ailleurs, ils en sont tellement persuadés qu'ils offrent les frais de port jusqu'à ce soir... et le retour à leur frais des fois que...

Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà le même disque ?? j'espère avoir fait le bon choix...


----------



## sweet (9 Avril 2005)

sweet a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous !!
> 
> Et bien voilà j'ai reçu la réponse de RaidSonic et elle est positive !!
> 
> ...




Hello !!

Voilà j'ai enfin reçu mon boitier RaidSonic !!   

C'est génial, j'ai pu ainsi y mettre le SATA d'origine de mon G5 que je vais remplacer par un Raptor 10'000 t/min 74 Go ou j'installerais uniquement l'OS et les applis.

Un point à noter c'est que ce boitier permet de changer de DD à chaud moyenant un tirroir suplémentaire par DD, et en plus il possible de mettre dans le même boitier tantôt un DD SATA, tantôt un DD IDE, c'est un atout non négligable.

Pour résumé je suis enchanté par ce produit et je le recommande à toute personnes intéressées.

Salutations à tous et à bientôt.

Chris.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (28 Octobre 2005)

Quelqu'un peut me dire ce qu'il pense du  Ice Cube Firewire 400 ?  

Merci pour vos avis !   :love:


----------



## NightWalker (28 Octobre 2005)

Je déplace le fil dans le forum périphériques tu seras certainement mieux servi là...


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (29 Octobre 2005)

Merci !!

L'occasion pour moi de découvrir le forum Périphs de MacGé !


----------



## golf (30 Octobre 2005)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un peut me dire ce qu'il pense du  Ice Cube Firewire 400


Je ne pense que du bien de ces boîtiers [j'en ai eu jusqu'à 3], ils sont équipé du meilleur pont [bridge] du marché : Oxford.
Maintenant tout dépend du DD qui est mis dedans 

Toutefois, en terme de refroidissement passif, les boîtiers en alu [Boitier Hdd 3,5'' Aluice Firewire 400] sont bien plus efficaces


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (30 Octobre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Toutefois, en terme de refroidissement passif, les boîtiers en alu [Boitier Hdd 3,5'' Aluice Firewire 400] sont bien plus efficaces




Hum ??? Est-ce que tu veut dire par là que le Ice Cube est à refroidissement actif ? Ou tu compare juste leur capacité de refroidissement sans ventilateur ?  


En général, j'éteins le disque dur avant qu'il ait chauffé, donc, je pense que je vais économiser quelques euros. :love: (Je m'en sers uniquement comme disque dur de sauvegarde ou de temporaire : j'ai plutôt tendance à faire de la place sur le disque dur interne plutôt que de faire une vidéo sur un disque dur externe. :rose: )


Merci bien pour ta réponse en tout cas !


----------



## golf (30 Octobre 2005)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> Hum ??? Est-ce que tu veut dire par là que le Ice Cube est à refroidissement actif ? Ou tu compare juste leur capacité de refroidissement sans ventilateur ?


Je compare


----------



## Forster (6 Mars 2006)

salut, j'ai un DD de 160 go à récupérer de mon ancien pc.. je compte le mettre dans un boitier externe firewire pour mon mac mini  

en revanche, j'ai un budget de 40/50  max.. une idée sur un modèle de boitier ? 
ça craint un modèle sans ventilo (pour le bruit..) ?


----------



## AroundTheWorld (6 Mars 2006)

Forster a dit:
			
		

> salut, j'ai un DD de 160 go à récupérer de mon ancien pc.. je compte le mettre dans un boitier externe firewire pour mon mac mini
> 
> en revanche, j'ai un budget de 40/50  max.. une idée sur un modèle de boitier ?
> ça craint un modèle sans ventilo (pour le bruit..) ?



ca depend du boitier


----------



## Forster (8 Mars 2006)

bon j'ai finallement opté pour un boitier usb2 non ventilé.. on verra bien si mon DD chauffe..

en revanche, il est actuellement en ntfs ! est-ce que ça le fait si j'opte pour la démarche suivante :

- je le connecte en usb à mon mac (sera-t'il reconnu ?)
- je le formate en fat32
- je m'en sers de DD externe pour mon mini, et si je le branche sur un pc, les données pourront être lues également confused


----------



## teo (8 Mars 2006)

Si tu le formates dans un format Mac, et pour qu'il soit lisible sous Windows, tu as le logiciel MacDrive qui permet de faire monter des HD Mac sous Windows. Il est en général offert chez MacWay par exemple à l'achat d'un HD. Il coute 49$ sur leur site.
Il y a une version demo 30 jours pour les cas exceptionnels 

Pour ce qui est de le formater pour Windows je ne sais pas vraiment ce que tu verras monter sur ton mini et si ça montera. Une petite recherche sur le forum ?


----------



## Forster (8 Mars 2006)

oui en effet merci 

j'ai eu la réponse à mon problème, ça sera du fat32 !


----------



## NightWalker (8 Mars 2006)

Sinon, branches ton DD sur ton PC, format le en FAT32 comme ça il sera reconnu par les deux...


----------



## Chuck_Joris (12 Mai 2006)

Mettre en FAT32 c'est pratique mais pas très optimisé comparé au HFS+.
C'est possible faire une partition HFS+ et une autre en NTFS?
L'idée c'est de mettre uniquement Macdrive sur la partie en NTFS comme ca si on doit aller chez un pote sur PC, il installes ce soft et ensuite il a accès à toute les données du disque.


----------



## Junk (30 Juin 2006)

UP !

Apr&#232;s une recherche sur le forum, je suis tomb&#233; sur cette discussion ...

et sur celle l&#224; : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=125761&highlight=boitier+externe

En fait je m'interesse surtout &#224; la seconde discussion (le lien)

Je suis aussi &#224; la recherche d'un boitier externe usb2 ou firewire pour DD 3"5 avec plusieurs emplacements .... ( mais pas trop cher ) ....

 Ce genre de boitier en fait :




(celui ci est usb2, &#224; quatre emplacements, est limit&#233;s &#224; 250 Go par DD   (d'apr&#232;s ce que j'ai cru comprendre en japonais) et co&#251;te quand m&#234;me ass&#232;s cher (160euros)....)

 Sinon, celui ci :





Il est beau, relativement pas cher (49 euros) mais n'a que deux emplacements (limit&#233;s &#224; 500 Go par emplacements) ....


Est-ce que vous avez des infos sur ce genre de boitier ??? 


Merci &#224; d'avance


----------

